# Ernie won't come back...



## dennisdimplechin (Nov 7, 2012)

Ernie's nearly 11 months now and up to the last 4 weeks or so, his recall was great. However, he's suddenly forgotten or decided that he ain't coming back when I call, particularly towards the end of the walks. I've got him on the long lead at the moment and he comes straight back, not a problem. However, as soon as he's off he'll come back once or twice and then that's it, simply not interested. There's alot of me standing in the middle of woods and fields at the moment desperately trying to get hold of him. I know he's only 11 months but what am I doing something wrong?? Am I missing something obvious??

Any advice gladly received!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Whistler's the exact same age, 11 months... He's exhibiting a bit of the same on recall where he used to be perfect at every call. Nose to the ground, and just barrels through the woods sniffing for birds, ducks, rabbits, and squirrels. I was told it was part of their ''adolescence'' and like teenagers they can be a bit harder to work with intil the age of 2....but perhaps the more experienced members can comment.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

If He or She is doing this over age 6 months and your using the whistle and hand commands to bring them back

and you get nothing you have less then 3 choices to me

e-collar or I use a 35 ft Horse lunge training rope in the brush its a pain but it works

the volts much faster

but I am a hand on handler to my mates

they trust your work scents and rewards


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza was the same at that age... It's a bit of a training regression, you need to go back to basics. 
First I let Elza run around and play a bit since its easier to do some training once she's a bit tired then I'll do lot of training on sit down stay recall and heel. If I try to do this at the beginning of the walk I set myself to failure. She wouldn't bother. 
She's 17-18 months old now and recall is about 90-95%. Still some way to go but just spending 10-15 minutes each walk on recall training has helped a lot. 
To be honest never used a training lead myself but I can see why it would work. 
Also my girl is really food motivated so I use that wisely. Now I treat her randomly sometimes one treat, sometimes lots, other times none. Like this she won't ignore me since she never knows when she will get a treat. 
Others don't always agree on using a treat but we are all different.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

E collar. He comes back on long lead bec he knows he's on long lead. You can try a lighter rope but he'll probably still know.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

SteelCityDozer said:


> E collar. He comes back on long lead bec he knows he's on long lead. You can try a lighter rope but he'll probably still know.


Agree. Welcome to Vizsla adolescence. Miles an angel with recall until 10 months. We tried long lead training too no success bc he knew when he was on it. We have had an e collar for about 6 weeks and its changed our training completely. 2 months ago we never would have let him off lead in a new place. This weekend he went 20+ miles of hiking in Big Bear excellent recall. It's so much nicer to be able to relax and enjoy the scenery. Before we were constantly looking out for people and dogs so he wouldn't run up to them ( that's how he has been bit, too enthusiastic), or dangers on a trail. We were skeptics but now are very happy with our decision.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Ernie won't come back...*



Rudy said:


> If He or She is doing this over age 6 months and your using the whistle and hand commands to bring them back
> 
> and you get nothing you have less then 3 choices to me
> 
> ...


I'm with Swede on this one. Check chord + repetition.


----------



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

I had exactly the same problem with kutya when she was about 12 months. Until then her recall was fantastic, responding to both the whistle and calling her. Then she became inconsistent, she would come back some times and not others. She was worse in open spaces like the park, so I started avoiding going there and took her on country walks.
She was ok there initially and then again became inconsistent. She would always come back during the walk, I always praised her and gave her a treat and carried on but if something got her attention -a dead rabbit, other dogs or even just a far off gunshot - she was like a headless chicken and just would not come back to me. She would come near me but not near enough to catch! However, at the end of the walk she would just not come anywhere near me! 
I then started putting her on the lead before the end of the walk to trick her! So didn't have any problems at the end!
The other day I went out and long story short she was a nightmare! 2 hours of trying to get hold of her which resulted in me being shouted at by a farmer for having an out of control dog ... Basically to the tune of "get it on a lead and don't let if off until its trained , you're ruining that dog it's a good dog"
I did go home and feel sorry for myself for about half an hour and then realised it was harsh but the best advice I could have been given! I needed that shouting at! 
Kutya is now 19months old and he is right that she should be trained! I have not been addressing the problem just avoiding it! I went straight out and bought a retractable lead. And started going back to the basics at home. 
Basically we feed her last, ignore her when we first get in, and practise basic commands all the time. Within a few days there is a noticeable difference in her body language and behaviour. She has had several walks on the lead and I reinforce all the time the recall command. 
Now I feel an idiot! I knew that vizslas were intelligent and needed a lot of handling and had not noticed that I was letting her dominate ! Ad choose when to come back!
Honestly my advice would be to get a firm hold now! It will get worse otherwise!
I am going to seek out the farmer and thank him!


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

I have been putting Riley on a 50ft lead and letting her free run


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Beginner question:

Is a check cord and a long lead the same thing? Can anyone recommend a cheap place for me to pick one up? Online or in store...

Also, this concept is confusing to me, do you just walk around with a giant bundle of lead in your arms ?

I think this would be good for my V just want to get a clearer picture on what this looks like while training.

Thanks!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Long rope with a snap at the end. 
http://www.gundogsupply.com/check-cords--ropes----tie-out-equipment.html

---------

Did Ernie come back yet?


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

I use the tufFlex in the link that datacan posted - 50ft. It doesn't tangle at all and cleans up well. I let the dog run around and it trails behind him - correcting when necessary. He usually isn't further than 100ft away from me at this age (9months) - so even doing circles it's easy to grab the cord if I need to. Use leather gloves if you want to save some of your skin. The tufFlex isn't bad, but with a rocket at the end of it - you're bound to feel some friction!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hormones and then more hormones.

I had the same problem with Boris at 10 months, not on recall but on downs and wait commands. I tried getting tough but that actually made the problem worse....so I then went back to basics with treats and lots of rewards. He soon got over that....only for the problem to return at 15 months. Yes i think Hormones do play a big part of it, but I also think you have to find more challenges for these very clever dogs so they don't get bored.

I took Boris for his first gun dog lesson two weeks ago and we both thoroughly enjoyed it. Much to my surprise he remembered all his obedience training and did everything he was asked very well. 

My gun dog trainer specialises in Vizslas, and he works them for ten/fifteen minutes and then lets them loose to play for five/ten minutes. Although i had taught him to retrieve, it was fascinating to see him pick up scent in a huge field of crops then locate the dummy and retrieve it. Now we have got to work on some more whistle commands. 

So what I am saying is find a job for your dog (ooh that rhymes), rather than just keep going at the basic obedience all the time.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Ellie just turned 10 months and we are having the same problems. Before she went back to the breeder a few weeks ago, recall was at least 80%. Now we are down to maybe 10% and an intense obsession with squirrels. The second I open the back door, she is in stalk position and will not even go pee until she finds a squirrel or four to go after. 

Yesterday, I decided not to let her off lead on our property at all until I wore her out retrieving toys in the pool. Then she went off lead and I would call her back to me as soon as I saw her start to get interested in something, but before she could think about it for long. She got lots of treats and praise and started running back to me as soon as she saw me change direction since that is normally when I call her to me. Recall was at 100% and I only called her once each time. I can see we are going to have to go back to basics on a lot of things. We might also try the e-collar at some point, our trainer has offered to come to our house to show us how to use it properly. I am okay with the e-collar on vibrate or the lowest setting if it means we can get stronger recall and keep her safe.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rudy said:


> If He or She is doing this over age 6 months and your using the whistle and hand commands to bring them back
> 
> and you get nothing you have less then 3 choices to me
> 
> ...


when Ruby was being a bolshie teen that's what i used, regained control in a good way I felt


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Within a day of hitting 11 months, Sadie's recall seems to have disappeared! I was trawling the forum using the search function and found this thread. At least I am not the only one this has happened to. i guess I'll be getting her 50 ft training lead back out again :

We have out KC obedience test in a couple of weeks, so she'd better get her act together sooner rather than later


----------

